# Simcoe



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Erie freezing could happen but not counting on it, always wanted to fish Simcoe anyone ever gone? how was it?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Simcoe is fun. The perch bite is good, but the size of the perch on average has declined over the years. I have more fun targeting the Whitefish and Lakers. It's been about 5 years since I went up, so things might be different now. 

Wes


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

So Is Simcoe thought to be getting over-pressured for the perch?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

They are struggling a bit for ice so far this year as well. Hope this Simcoe ice report link works, I suck at this kind of stuff.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive always wanted to go up too simcoe.....or devils lake


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Have you ever been to lake Gogebic on the west side of the U.P.?
The perch there are gigantic, the locals cell them "teeter pigs" because when you lay them on their side on the ice they teeter over on their bellies. There's tons of walleyes too.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

You had me at huge perch ....and then ya mentioned walleye too ??? Damn u...lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Carpn said:


> You had me at huge perch ....and then ya mentioned walleye too ??? Damn u...lol


I know right. I'm struggling over here not to develop the shakes waiting for some good ice


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Spike Dog said:


> Have you ever been to lake Gogebic on the west side of the U.P.?
> The perch there are gigantic, the locals cell them "teeter pigs" because when you lay them on their side on the ice they teeter over on their bellies. There's tons of walleyes too.


We have been looking into Gogebic for the last few months. Some of us don't have passports to get to sicamoe. May make the trip up soon. They have good ice.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

We've threatened to go for years. The last two years on Erie kept us local. I think gogebic may be the next blip on the radar. No customs and some good first hand reports. We will have to see what happens in February. We might have to get an Ogf road trip organized.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

That's exactly what happened to us. Too easy on erie when dad lives in Port clinton.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm nervous about no erie ice too, but does anyone have a suggestion for something closer. I'm hoping for more like a 6 hr drive from center ohio.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be game for a OGF trip . Gogebic looks really interesting. Simcoe would be neat . Or Saginaw bay even .


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sag Bay is in the same boat as us right now.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

There's still some little ones left up there I go every year to Simcoe pm me and I'll give you all the info I know. Here's some from our last few trips .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep got to get up past Houghton


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

The Gogebic fishing report that you posted was written by Bear from the 9 pines resort, that's where we always stay. Bear is good people and the 9 pines is a great base camp for ice fishing for walleye on the southern side of the lake. Most of the perch fishing is in Bergland Bay on the north side of the lake. Snowmobiles or 4 wheelers are a must up there because it is a very big lake. All of the resorts and restraunts and bars up there cater to the snowmobilers and ice fisherman and its always a great time.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

revpilot said:


> There's still some little ones left up there I go every year pm me and I'll give you all the info I know. Here's some from our last few trips .
> 
> 
> View attachment 200197
> ...


That gets the juices flowing nicely done!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieRider said:


> Sag Bay is in the same boat as us right now.


We're looking at goin up sometime in late feb. Hopefully it works out...but if not then life will continue.


----------



## coopason (Oct 31, 2007)

Carpn said:


> We're looking at goin up sometime in late feb. Hopefully it works out...but if not then life will continue.


Green Bay has Ice, and with the vortex next week, all will be good up there.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Simcoe is heavy pressure for perch ice and no ice. had friends that went every year. one of them health problems so they quit going. they said it was declining anyways. of course like we see on erie there are cycles, good trips and bad trips


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

K gonefishin said:


> Erie freezing could happen but not counting on it, always wanted to fish Simcoe anyone ever gone? how was it?


Kev give me a call. Ive fished Simcoe for over 10 years. I personally like Lake Couchaching which is alittle futher N freezes quicker and I believe has bette action but not better size although we averaged 8.5 to 10 on Couch


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ive always wanted to go up too simcoe.....or devils lake


Scum frog went to Devils Lake last year over Christmas. We fished 2.5 days got 100 perch and 20 walleye BUT its a 1000 plus mile drive which sucks


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

If you guys are putting a trip together, please keep me in mind!!


Thanks


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

There's a lot of info on here for planning a trip. I am planning for the bay in a week or two myself. But for the guys that have erie in their backyard I think we have a good chance of seeing ice yet. 

Atmospheric pressure over Iceland is about to rise leading to a negative North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO) dragging freezing air in from the Arctic.

The NAO has until now remained in a positive phase, strengthening Atlantic westerly winds and steering a succession of storms into the UK.

Part of something I was reading this morning. Puts the rest of winter more in our favor. Let the cold come!!!


----------

